# 10 Best Tv Programmes



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Porridge

Open all Hours

Rising Damp

24 hour News

Rab C Nesbitt

Panorama

Only Fools and Horses

Sky at Night

Anthing done by David Attenborough

Question Time


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This one is harder









Edge of Darkness

The Apprentice

Rowan and Martins Laugh In

Inspector Morse

The Office

Tizwas

Faulty Towers

Das Boat (the series)

Blakes Seven

Singing Detective

I'm sure I've missed hundreds.....









Paul


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

No Particular order

The shield

24

CSI

Monty Python

Red Dwarf

Bottom

Big Train

Family Guy

Futurama

League of Gentlemen

There are so many more that i can list all day.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A lot harder; these come to mind

Singing Detective - classy drama ... and Joanne Whalley









Fawllty Towers - The funniest series ever?

The Ascent Of Man - Jacob Bronowski's masterpiece IMO and still the benchmark

Dads Army - good fun

The World At War - Olivier's commentary with the awful reality of WW2 makes it unsurpassed in war documentareies

Life On Earth - Still the best of Attenborough's work

The Likely Lads - I can relate to them









The Sweeney - before the days of politically correct policing









Dallas - JR Ewing, booze and broads!

Bouquet of Barbed Wire/Another Bouquet - a modern Greek tragedy and Susan Penhaligon.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Seems we have a few in common there John but your spelling is better than mine









Now, how many of yours were screened on BBC?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Now, how many of yours were screened on BBC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










nice one!

How many were made in the last twenty years? My criticism is the BBC now not the BBC then.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

All of the above plus

Bird of Prey (Richard Griffiths)

ER

West Wing


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

West Wing

Seinfeld

ST:TNG

M*A*S*H

Wild Kingdom

Nat'l Geo Specials (esp. JYC)

Farscape

Monty Python's Flying Circus

Law & Order

NYPD Blue

Difficult choices since I don't watch much TV. However all of the above casued me to watch much more than normal at the time they were on and I would buy (or have bought) the DVDs.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I watch TV 3 hours/week on average







but I have 1 hour of favorites on Friday night featuring

Red Green Show

Canadian AirFarce

This hour has 22 minutes,

but they usually interfere with my swimming schedule.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I haven't watched broadcast TV in six months or more! But I'll try the first ten or so that spring to mind:

Horizon

The Sky at Night

The Sweeney

The Outer Limits (original)

The Shield

Hill Street Blues

Dark Angel

The Water Margin

Dad's Army )

The Good Life ) Can't possibly choose

Fawlty Towers ) between these four

Porridge )

Thunderbirds )

Captain Scarlet) Can't choose between these three either









Stingray )


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

24

RED DWARF

WESTWING

ONLY FOOLS AND HORSES

MEN BEHAVING BADLY

THE FAST SHOW

EQUINOX

SIMON SCHAMAS HISTORY OF BRITAIN

FRIENDS

DR WHO


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Danger Mouse

The Simpsons


----------

